# 1965 GTO Clone Convertible for sale...wow!!



## 1965GTOCLONE (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey guys. Im new to the board. 

I have a gto clone for sale. Its a 65 convertible. Red with white top and white interior. Its a stunning car. Way to much to list. Custom Boyd 17" wheels,275's on the back and 245's on the front. 3 speed with overdrive, must see. anyone interested [email protected] 416-436-5985 ask for chris


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*No cross posting please!*

Please, only one thread in the appropriate forum, this thread is closed and those wishng to reply can do so here;

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2399


----------

